# Emerson vs NYU: Showdown on the East Coast



## Nimrod's Son (Mar 31, 2008)

Ok, maybe that's a bit dramatic. But I am now faced with the happy task of choosing which of these fine schools to attend next year, and I want your help. Besides the ungodly price tag of NYU, what are the most important differences? When I visit each one, what should I definitely ask? And where, in the end, should I go? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Josh (Mar 31, 2008)

I chose Emerson. It's less pretentious, more focused, and in a much nicer town. Haven't looked back.


----------



## funkylikemonkey (Apr 1, 2008)

How is NYU more focused than Emerson? At least in terms of the film school.


----------



## Josh (Apr 2, 2008)

I'm talking about the school as a whole. Obviously the film school is just as focused as NYU's.


----------



## Nimrod's Son (Apr 2, 2008)

Josh, thanks for responding. I was thinking about double-majoring, but from what I've read on the website, it seems like you can't do that in the film production program at Emerson. How would you rate your classes outside your major? And how much access to equipment do you get as an undergraduate?


----------



## Josh (Apr 2, 2008)

I know people who double major. It's a lot of work but it's not impossible. The classes I take outside my major are about as extensive as I need them to be - they prefer to let you focus on what you really want to do here. 

Equipment is pretty accessible, as long as you reserve it early!


----------



## itdrivesus (Apr 3, 2008)

Well, if you go to NYU, I look forward to seeing you there. I am going this fall as a freshman. Yay future debt!


----------



## Nimrod's Son (Apr 3, 2008)

No, boo future debt. Yay future winning lottery tickets! This is going to be an extremely hard decision. I'm going to NYU on saturday, and Emerson on the 11th, and I guess I'll see if I have one of those "This is the place for me!" moments.


----------



## Josh (Apr 6, 2008)

This might be worth reading: http://www.emerson.edu/news/index.cfm#7807

This will make Emerson the first and only film school in the country to have a campus on both coasts.


----------



## Nimrod's Son (Apr 21, 2008)

Well looks like I'm going to Emerson. For quite a few reasons, not the least of which being I just cannot pay for NYU. Emerson seems pretty great, and Boston's my favorite city in the world. Plus their connections with LA are very appealing. GO SOX!


----------



## Josh (Apr 22, 2008)

Good choice my friend.


----------

